# Disconnecting from Domain!!!



## apitsos (Jul 23, 2007)

Hello to all.

I have a serious problem. In a new installation of Windows Server 2003 Standard R2, I ran DCPROMO, in order to set the active directory.

After that, I start connecting terminals to the domain one by one (all with Win XP Pro SP2). Everything was working perfect and the terminals logged on immediately to the domain (everything with static IPs). After a few hours, the terminals just can't access the network (server or other PCs and network places).

It seems that server has disconnect you, because if you try to have access (without restarting), you receive a window for giving username and password for domain login. If you try to give just the user's username and password (same with windows' username and password), it says in a bubble that "the username you typped is the same as the username you logged in with. That username has already been tried. A domain controller cannot be found to verify that user name."

Could someone give me any idea, what's wrong with the domain controller and why the users are disconnected from server?

Thanks a lot.

Angelos Pitsos


----------



## hadzikadunic (Mar 7, 2008)

I have same problem. 




apitsos said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> I have a serious problem. In a new installation of Windows Server 2003 Standard R2, I ran DCPROMO, in order to set the active directory.
> 
> ...


----------



## ForumKB (Mar 7, 2008)

Are your desktops logging straight in without a pause?? If so one possibility that can cause this is that the computers are not logging on to the domain initially and are using the cached credentials all the time. On one of your desktops. On one PC go into the local group policy editor and set the number of logons to cache to 0 in . . .
Computer Configuration, Windows Setting, Local Policy, Security Options "Interactive Logon: Number of previous logons to cache

reboot and log on (there should be a slight delay if it's worked, if not check your cached log ins is still set to 0 and reboot again) see if it still does it on that PC. . .


----------

